# AirWire "Drop Ins" Decoders. Can one be bashed into a USAT S4?



## SteveF (Jan 2, 2008)

http://www.cvpusa.com/airwire_dropins.phpAs the subject line says, can one of the "Drop Ins" be "bashed into a ALCo S4?

I have one for my USAT GP-38, and am very satisfied. Next are two GP9/7s. 

Just wondering..... My lone S4 wants one, too.  http://www.cvpusa.com/airwire_dropins.php


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

If I remember my testing for the QSI dropins, the S4 had the same number and spacing of switches, but the overall board width was narrower, just about the width of the four switches overall. 

How wide is the Airwire dropin? I'm not super familiar with them, I seem to remember they do not put all 4 switches in the board. 

Greg


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

I just used a G2 in mine. A new G3 decoder will be out in a few months. A little smaller than the G2.


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Got a G2 in mine also.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I put a QSI in mine... but the question is if the Airwire dropin will fit... otherwise we are not helping much are we? 

Anyone got an S4 and a dropin to measure? 

If not, Steve, contact me and I'll do some measuring for you. 

Greg


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

I got a Sierra for my S4 at ECLSTS last spring. Easy installation and I love it. Sounds just like I remember 'em when I was younger. Okay, I was always younger.

JackM


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Point is,using a G2 or waiting for the G3 might be easier than trying to bash a drop-in. Or do you already have a drop-in and just want to try and use it? The G3 will not have a frequency selector switch,the frequency will be selectable from the transmitter which means you will be able bury the decoder in the loco without providing for access to a frequency selector.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

You know, looking at the drop in... they really futzed it... there are 4 holes underneath for the 4 stock switches... looks like CVP only used 2 switches and tells you to cut out some plastic for a charging jack CENTERED in the plastic between the 2 inner holes... A little more thinking would have allowed 2 switches, 1 charging jack and the frequency selector all available from underneath, so no opening the loco. 

The QSI dropin retained all 4 switches... oh well... 

Anyway, I guess Steve could measure the space in his S4, and the width of his dropins... maybe there is something preventing him from doing that. As I said, I will open my S4 and measure if needed. Someone else might be nice enough to measure the dimensions of the dropin. 

From looking at the CVP documentation, I seem to remember more that the S4 was very narrow behind the switches... maybe just mount it sideways in the body, and either remote the 2 switches or leave them, and make an extension for the charging jack. 


Greg


----------

